# An Introduction - Head-Fi TV, Episode 001



## jude

*Head-Fi TV, Episode 001:  An Introduction*​  ​ 


   
   
  It has been about three years since the last Head-Fi Podcast, and I've received requests since then to resume it.  I've decided instead to start a Head-Fi videocast that we're going to call _Head-Fi TV_.  With new product announcements and Head-Fi-specific news coming so frequently nowadays, it seemed like the right time.
   
  This very brief first episode is simply intended to introduce the new Head-Fi videocast, and to let you all know how to keep updated about new episodes as they're uploaded.
   
  Products mentioned in the video:
   

 *beyerdynamic DT 1350* (Tesla) headphones
 *Sennheiser MM 450 Travel* Bluetooth headphones
 *Sennheiser HD 800* headphones
   
  Links mentioned in the video (where we'll be posting announcements of new Head-Fi TV episodes):
   

 Head-Fi's homepage:  *http://www.head-fi.org*
 Head-Fi's Facebook page (please "like" it if you're on Facebook):  *http://www.facebook.com/headfi*
 Head-Fi's YouTube Channel:  *http://www.youtube.com/headfi*
   
  Things that I intended to mention in the video, but forgot to:
   

 Head-Fi's Twitter page (if you have a Twitter account, please follow us):  *http://www.twitter.com/headfi*
 Please support the relief efforts in Japan by donating to the *Red Cross' Japan Earthquake and Pacific Tsunami Fund*, by clicking on the following link:
   
*Red Cross Japan Earthquake and Pacific Tsunami Fund*​  ​    

_Head-Fi TV Episode 001 _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla


----------



## thread

Holy crap, Jude. This is mega-awesome. <3 <3 !!


----------



## tru blu

…love the audio…crystal-clear…


----------



## ZarakiSan

Very good to see some video of this stuff! It's nice to watch someone talk, nicer than to just listen, in my opinion.

I hope you'll have the time and resources to make a whole bunch of these videos, they look fine as-is (although 720-versions will be asked for right about... now) and technically, I don't mind anything you're doing, so please just make content!


----------



## matthewh133

Woot awesome. Looking forward to this.


----------



## ahilal




----------



## 129207

omg Jude is Asian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Great idea! Would love to see more of these things. Could use some more montage magic though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a theme song! Jingle?


----------



## murdock

Awesome stuff Jude! Really looking forward to these!


----------



## 12345142

I think Michael from Headfonia is Asian too. Don't take it from me, though; it's just a hunch.
   
  Great job on the videocast, Jude. I'm really looking forward to seeing this take off. On video, you can show off all the gear you want, to the petty noobs.


----------



## deadhead12

Can't wait to hear about the dt1350.


----------



## crayonhead

is it possible also to have something like an itunes subscription system where we can download the videos (for those in countries where youtube is blocked e.g. China, Egpyt) (Maybe free vodcast? 720 high definition with a very good mike..)


----------



## monterto

so awesome. so excited.


----------



## zero7525

If you continue doing this, adding more episodes and what not, it will certainly grow. Good job


----------



## wolfen68

I'm looking forward to these....and the audio/picture is A-OK. 
   
  This series already has an eye for wardrobe....nice use of the CanJam shirt


----------



## Armaegis

Whoa, I totally expected a different sounding voice.


----------



## bertchai

Hi Jude,  if you can do a series of manufacturer visits, manufacturing process of some of the flagship headphone, etc, that will be fabulous.  Headfiers will appreciate much more how good their headphones are and it is also a way manufacturers can promote. 
   
  eg.This one tell us how the AKG K702 is made.
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LbsQRaQD6A
   
  Video of gatherings/meetings will also be nice, as head-fi members are all over the world and probably most of us cannot attend but love to see what's going on.
   
  my 1 cent.


----------



## Ouspensky

Excellent!


----------



## El_Doug

so this is what became of the e-magazine? 
   
  i like this video idea more


----------



## wdugarry

Great idea!Really looking forward to more episodes!


----------



## swbf2cheater

Great idea, hope this becomes very popular.  Might even spawn a new section for head fi for video reviews / unboxings


----------



## Maleficus

Love it, but needs HD!


----------



## bertchai

Quote: 





maleficus said:


> Love it, but needs HD!


 

 Yeah, in HD will be great


----------



## MacedonianHero

Excellent...great addition to our community Jude!


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





12345142 said:


> I think Michael from Headfonia is Asian too. Don't take it from me, though; it's just a hunch.


 

 He probably is. Michael's based in Indonesia, so there's a good chance he's Asian.
   
  Jude: will you put the podcast on iTunes? That would be great for subscriptions and auto-updates.


----------



## mus1cjunk1e

Great "TV" voice and of course, this being head-fi, the sound quality is a step up from most online videos (listening on my HD600s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








). Looking forward to these episodes, but my wallet's not too happy.


----------



## Sennheiser

Nicely done, Jude! Looking forward to more episodes.


----------



## Farnsworth

eeeeee, this makes me giddy like schoolgirl. 

Cant wait for more episodes!


----------



## cswann1

Way cool.
   
  Jude it's kind of funny but you look really PO'd in the still frame before you start the video


----------



## mralexosborn

This is one idea I really like. Thank you Jude.


----------



## earerror

Nice job there Jude, keep the episodes coming!!


----------



## fallingreason

suh-weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## leninwtigger

Sweet indeed! Looking forward to all the videos to come.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Good stuff!! Even more reason for me to check Head-fi religiously.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Like the others, I'm really looking forward to more videos.


----------



## wdahm519

Nice first episode, I really liked it!  Short and to the point, not a lot of bs-ing, which is great.  The dialogue was very clear was well, which helps.
   
  I look forward to more episodes.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Jude, you're not going to include that video of me dancing in my underwear, are you?


----------



## christine

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Jude, you're not going to include that video of me dancing in my underwear, are you?


 

 I'm subscribing for sure now. About time Head-Fi caters to girls.
   
  Jude looks Filipino to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Can't wait to see the next episode.


----------



## paconavarro

Jude I'll make a small 3d animation for the logo  Let you know as soon I finish it...


----------



## balderon

Jude has gone Hollywood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to future episodes. Good job.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

This sounds like a great idea!!! Very excited


----------



## crayonhead

after listening to your podcast..I have found my audio-technica ATH-AD 700s to have very minute problems. Thank you for turning me into an audiophile.


----------



## Balmoral

Very cool!  Can't wait for more!


----------



## Graphicism

Looks good... would look better in HD!


----------



## lasttodie

GREAT IDEA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOOKING FORWARD TO MORE EPISODES.


----------



## xaval

Nice going. A step forward, definetly. The title says it's an introduction. And it is. We need "real" content soon


----------



## nc8000

Looks hispanic to me, also with his surname. Not that it really matters though
  Quote: 





christine said:


> Jude looks Filipino to me.


----------



## Townyj

Nice work Jude! About time!


----------



## bozebuttons

Nice Jude!
     Always thinking outside the box,Since you are going to be a internet star maybe next time I see you I should get your autograph


----------



## christine

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> Looks hispanic to me, also with his surname. Not that it really matters though


 

 Actually, that makes sense so it could go either way. A majority of Filipinos have Spanish last names and look Hispanic because of Spain's domination of the Philippines for like 300+ years.


----------



## mlantinen

Guys....this is really cool.  Jude FTW.


----------



## sanakaku

lolwat Jude lolwat, why'd you copy my hair.. Hate you man, this is nice indeed


----------



## roBernd

I like the basic Idea,
  Hm, I guess you should cover some of the most common Headphones you'll find head-fi talking about as well.


----------



## Amarphael

Very neat, Woulb be helpful for those of us how can't demo first hand to see of how the phones are worn and interact on the head before making a purchase.


----------



## ptrok

As a novice I think this is great. It's a great way to learn about the introduction of great products. Will definitely be watching.


----------



## meyameya

i do hope you cover even gears that are considered 'old' as long as they are known to have good performance.. ^^


----------



## BoyNamedSue

I'm excited for the vids, and love Jude's expression at the beginning of clip. In addition to the reviews, it would be cool to have video coverage of our meets with member show-and-tell of their gears. Some DIY videos too. The possiblites are endless!


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

This is a great idea. I love it already. I will be the twentieth person who asked for HD, but hey, as of now I use WAV for most of my music on my DAPS (got to stop that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Make sure that you give adequate attention to the budget segment, especially cheap mods. My $26 modded Koss KSC75 sounds at least $50, and would be enough for me if I didn't really love good sound. People love the inexpensive gems as well as the all out champions. I am sure you will give the upcoming multi (ten) thousand dollar Sennneheiser Orpheus 2 a great review, as well as the Audeze LCD-3 and the Hifiman HE-7. A man has to dream!


----------



## Waqar

Great job jude.


----------



## elbuzzard

ill put money on Filipino.


----------



## fhuang

subscribed on youtube


----------



## SoulSyde

Love it Jude.  I'm looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## kofk

this is great news. Looking forward to forthcoming reviews. Hey jude that's a pretty substantial watch your wearing, looks like a panerai?


----------



## KingStyles

Good idea, hopefully we will see these more than the newsletter.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> omg Jude is Asian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm 100% Irish.  I thought the freckles would have given that away.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As for the montage magic:  I'm trying to keep these as simple as possible, so that we can more easily produce them.  As we get better at it--assuming we get better at it--we'll probably get more adventurous.
  
  Regarding a theme song:  I'm going to see what I can do about getting some music.  It might take a while, though; so, for now, it's just straight to my manly man voice.
  
  Quote: 





crayonhead said:


> is it possible also to have something like an itunes subscription system where we can download the videos (for those in countries where youtube is blocked e.g. China, Egpyt) (Maybe free vodcast? 720 high definition with a very good mike..)


 

 Yes, we plan on making this and future episodes available via iTunes.  I'll let you know when that's set.
   
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Whoa, I totally expected a different sounding voice.


 

 Yes, the stentorian, James Earl Jones presence of my voice is shocking at first (I'm kidding).  My voice sounds a bit different when I'm talking loud than when I'm talking in a more conversational voice--and I was talking loud in this one.
   
  That said, I'm curious what you were expecting.  LOL.
  
  Quote: 





bertchai said:


> Hi Jude,  if you can do a series of manufacturer visits, manufacturing process of some of the flagship headphone, etc, that will be fabulous.  Headfiers will appreciate much more how good their headphones are and it is also a way manufacturers can promote.
> 
> eg.This one tell us how the AKG K702 is made.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LbsQRaQD6A
> ...


 

 Several years ago I went to Ireland and visited Sennheiser's remarkable factory there.  I wasn't allowed to shoot much in the way of photos there (due to trade secrets, etc., and if you saw the place you'd understand why), so I'm not sure if they'd let me shoot video.  Next time I make it back that way, I'll stop in and see (though there are no immediate plans to be out that way).  Wadia is nearby, so maybe we can go shoot some video there.
   
  As for gatherings/meets, I think that would be fun.  I think we're due for a meet here in the Metro Detroit area sometime soon, so I may start with some footage from that.  Trade shows could be fun, too.  There's RMAF in October, and CES next January.
   
  Quote: 





cswann1 said:


> Way cool.
> 
> Jude it's kind of funny but you look really PO'd in the still frame before you start the video


 

 With YouTube, you have a choice of a few different screen captures to choose for that.  That was the goofiest looking one, so I went with it.
  
  Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Jude, you're not going to include that video of me dancing in my underwear, are you?


 

 The moderator initiation ceremony is not for public discussion.  Do not bring it up in the forums again.
  
  Quote: 





graphicism said:


> Looks good... would look better in HD!


 

 Isn't that desktop image on my computer's monitor (in the video) one you created?  No wonder you want to see this thing in HD.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (Great desktop image, by the way--thanks so much for that.)
   
  As for all the requests for HD:  We may do that.  But then you might realize my skin isn't flawless and porcelain-like.
  
  Quote: 





xaval said:


> Nice going. A step forward, definetly. The title says it's an introduction. And it is. We need "real" content soon


 

 We just shot some unboxing video today (of the *Practical Devices XM6*, and the *Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo*).
   
  I've never had occasion to shoot an unboxing video before, so we'll see how it turns out.
  
  Quote: 





bozebuttons said:


> Nice Jude!
> Always thinking outside the box,Since you are going to be a internet star maybe next time I see you I should get your autograph


 

 If you want to book an autograph session, you can call my agent at CAA.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> This is a great idea. I love it already. I will be the twentieth person who asked for HD, but hey, as of now I use WAV for most of my music on my DAPS (got to stop that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 We might open up the submission of videos from the community.  When I put a wrench to something, it usually stops working somewhere in the process, and I can't solder worth a penny--so if we're going to do modification and DIY videos, it'll probably come from community video submissions.
   
  Who told you about the Orpheus 2, LCD-3 and HE-7?  All three sound fantastic, by the way.  (I'm kidding, of course.)
  
  Quote: 





kofk said:


> this is great news. Looking forward to forthcoming reviews. Hey jude that's a pretty substantial watch your wearing, looks like a panerai?


 

 No, it's a Hamilton.  I love it, because it lets me keep track of time in three different timezones, which is very helpful for me.
  
  Quote: 





kingstyles said:


> Good idea, hopefully we will see these more than the newsletter.


 

 You'll see more newsletters soon, too.
   
  Earlier someone mentioned the Head-Fi Magazine we were going to do.  That project had to be shelved, as the person who was going to do all the graphics and layout was unexpectedly called away for intense work-related assignments.  So I then tried working it in Adobe InDesign myself, and the results were (to put it mildly)_ really_ bad.
   
  The video is much easier to do (thanks mostly to *joe*).  And since videos are generally expected to be shorter (we're going to try to keep each episode to well under ten minutes), we're forced to keep it really simple.  I like that.  The way a typical day goes for me, simple is very good.
   
  As for the video quality:  Again, we may do HD-quality videos.  However, because I may occasionally shoot videos with whatever camera I have on hand, some segments might end up being shot with compact cameras, or even my phone; so the video quality may vary, and some audio may be stereo, while others are in mono--again, depending on what we're using at the time.
   
  Thanks so much for the positive reception, all.
   
  Again, we just shot a couple of unboxings today, and expect to put out another short video next week, so please stay tuned!


----------



## aLm0sT

Sweet!


----------



## MacedonianHero

uncle erik said:


> Jude, you're not going to include that video of me dancing in my underwear, are you?




Consider me unsubscribed.


----------



## Graphicism

Quote: 





jude said:


> Isn't that desktop image on my computer's monitor (in the video) one you created?  No wonder you want to see this thing in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh right on! I didn't even realize, definitely want HD now!
   
  If in the near future you're looking to make some kind of an intro (like Diggnation) give me a shout, I can help with the graphics.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





jude said:


> I'm 100% Irish.  I thought the freckles would have given that away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hah, I'm Asian too and have actually managed to convince people I'm Irish... for some random reason I can do a very good Irish accent. I don't know why.
   
  As for the voice, I guess I was expecting something more... Asian? You sound like you were born here or at least moved here at a relatively young age. Not that I should judge; I'm Canadian born and have been told I sound like I have the voice of a black preacher when I'm on the radio.
   
  I'm really curious about the XM6... Practical Devices has done a rather underwhelming job of promoting their new product and impressions/reviews are scarce.


----------



## metalh3ad

Its nice to see how the community is growing, good job guys! Subscribed!


----------



## Landis

This is awesome!
   
  I love me some podcasts and anytime places like Tekzilla and so on mention audiophile headphones it's really only Sony V6/V7xxx and K701... Which make me want to punch babies and throw puppies off cliffs.


----------



## eriktheg

Lulz.. I never knew Jude was an administrator up until now.. Silly me haha


----------



## ScuderiaHeadFi

Another reason to call Head-Fi my home when I want to get away from home.
   
  I'm hoping that as further videos are produced, they feature close shots of gear in hand (or on head) to help viewers get a sense for the material nature of the thing?  Review videos, for example, won't have to be long - just dynamic in the way they present information.  I like Runner's World's videos of running shoes they review as an example of packing lots of pertinent information into a short spot: http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-240-400--13825-0,00.html
   
  I think I'm echoing some of the other hopes and uncertainties others have for maximizing this new form; I guess we all have great expectations for what can be done with it!


----------



## mauzer67

Quote: 





crayonhead said:


> is it possible also to have something like an itunes subscription system where we can download the videos (for those in countries where youtube is blocked e.g. China, Egpyt) (Maybe free vodcast? 720 high definition with a very good mike..)


 



 just use some proxy man. you can find here newest proxy sites .. go there, click at any link, in new opened website type youtube URL and click surf. that's it 
 Enjoy!


----------



## rysiek

Great job Jude! This will help all us noobs get a more hands on 'idea' of the equipment we hope to get ... soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thanks for all the time+effort you put into Head-Fi so we can all enjoy! (as we both know, time is a scarce commodity when you are a parent!!)
  cheers, rysiek


----------



## Fantoon

Subscribed! Well done!


----------



## bcasey25raptor

well great idea Jude. this is awesome. i hope to see reviews and unboxing's of new and updated products.
   
  also is it just me or is the audio quality on that video superb.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





jude said:


> Who told you about the Orpheus 2, LCD-3 and HE-7?  All three sound fantastic, by the way.  (I'm kidding, of course.)


 

  I have heard rumors about a new flagship stat from Sennheiser, and you know how Fang and the Audeze boys do things. It is only a matter of time. 
   
  Anyway, great idea. I am looking forward to the vids.


----------



## stringgz301

Looking forward to seeing these.


----------



## Frankie K

This is 1 of the many reason's I joined Head-Fi to learn from the wealth of knowledge from everyone that is part of all of this. I love the idea of bouncing idea's around and how We try and guide or just out right help each other to find an answer. And now this, it just keep's getting better by the second. Thank's Guy's & Gal's for keeping it FUN & REAL!  Keep up the great work!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## efirmage

This is really exciting. Written reviews are great, but there are so many tangible aspects of the headphone that only video can show. Hope to see a lot of these!


----------



## SolidSnake3

This is really going to be a great thing I feel for the community here. The benefits of video like seeing actual size comparisons will be quite nice. Also, it will be neat to see/hear a little recap every so often of what is going on in the headphone world/community for those of us that can't keep up with the almost daily influx of news here.


----------



## blessingx

Is the video loading for everyone else?


----------



## jeust0999

Cool, thanks.


----------



## winma

I love the idea, head-fi is unique...thumbs up!!


----------



## Moocher

Thank you, Jude.
   
  Moocher


----------



## dailysmoker

Awesome this love it keep it up and bring us more.......


----------



## Digital-Pride

Jude, I see a curiously silver looking headphone on top of the wooden speaker(in the video) to your right.  That wouldn't happen to be the upcoming Shure SRH940 by any chance?


----------



## joshuamercer

Bumped, yes. iTunes would be an awesome delivery system for this. 
  
  Quote: 





crayonhead said:


> is it possible also to have something like an itunes subscription system where we can download the videos (for those in countries where youtube is blocked e.g. China, Egpyt) (Maybe free vodcast? 720 high definition with a very good mike..)


----------



## Lan647

This is cool


----------



## HeadCred

Great idea. I wonder what the (never escapable) downsides to these are going to be


----------



## roBernd

Quote: 





joshuamercer said:


> Bumped, yes. iTunes would be an awesome delivery system for this.


 

 ... seriously IMHO, iTunes/apple is worse than (*insert your most hated despot*)


----------



## soundaddicted

We look forward to know all the Head-fi crew on the videos.


----------



## 12345142

Quote:


robernd said:


> ... seriously IMHO, iTunes/apple is worse than (*insert your most hated despot*)


 
  Yes, well, even if iTunes is worse than, uh, Mao ZeDong, it's a great way to distribute podcasts and circulate Head-Fi TV. I hate Apple, but in all fairness iTunes does have a decent podcast service.


----------



## joshuamercer

Quote: 





robernd said:


> ... seriously IMHO, iTunes/apple is worse than (*insert your most hated despot*)


 

 The problem with iTunes/Apple is that they lock down their system.  I use Final Cut and Logic every day and those products are stellar.  So to say that they are worse really is a matter intended user direction.  If Apple got a wild hair and decided that iTunes was now going in the direction of audiophiliac support, it would be one of the top tier options on the market.  Regardless of how you feel about those two brands, they did set the standard on podcast delivery.


----------



## CmacTR4Q

The guys had better have a segment on the Shure SRH940's when they're finally available... heavily anticipating gettin me a set of those baby's.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'd like to second (is it only second) the request for an iTunes podcast subscription. Or, at the very least, that the videos be provided via an XML feed so we can drop that into whatever podcast reader tickles our fancy.


----------



## Zafsk

Freaking. Awesome.


----------



## El_Doug

episode 2 is out:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZCt0Cpcp4w


----------



## christine

Yay, thank you, El_Doug.


----------



## lextek

Rockstar !!!!


----------



## Borgbox

1080p upload plzzzzzz


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I'm really liking the videos thus far, but for it's content, I really don't think HD is necessary. 720P, _maybe_. 1080P, not so much.


----------



## kr0gg

Come on, Jude, you've got those silver SRH940 beauties on your desk and you haven't said much about them since NAMM. We demand a review!


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





kr0gg said:


> Come on, Jude, you've got those silver SRH940 beauties on your desk and you haven't said much about them since NAMM. We demand a review!


 


  i agree. i would like to see a side by side comparison with the shure srh840s.


----------



## lemonade

Look forward to these videos.


----------

